# THQ files for Bankruptcy Protection



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

> 18:45 THQ (THQI) files for bankruptcy protection in Delaware





> Shares of video game maker THQ (THQI) have been halted pending a news announcement. The stock had been down 16 cents, or almost 12%, at $1.22 before the halt.
> 
> Update: THQ announced it has filed for bankruptcy, according to wire service headlines just now out.











> AGOURA HILLS, Calif. - (BUSINESS WIRE) - THQ Inc. (NASDAQ: THQI), a leading worldwide developer and publisher of interactive entertainment software, today announced that it entered into an Asset Purchase Agreement with a "stalking horse bidder," affiliates of Clearlake Capital Group, L.P., to acquire substantially all of the assets of THQ's operating business, including THQ's four owned studios and games in development. The sale will allow THQ to shed certain legacy obligations and emerge with the strong financial backing of a new owner with substantial experience in software and technology.
> 
> To facilitate the sale, THQ and its domestic business units have filed voluntary petitions under Chapter 11 of the U.S. Bankruptcy Court for the District of Delaware. The company's foreign operations, including Canada, are not included in the filings. The company has obtained commitments from Wells Fargo and Clearlake for debtor-in possession (DIP) financing of approximately $37.5 million, subject to Court approval.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 19, 2012)

It was just a matter of time


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2012)

well, this was coming...

let's hope their IPs get into good hands


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> well, this was coming...
> 
> let's hope their IPs get into good hands



Namely Darksiders, Saints Row, and WH40k


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2012)

wow they didn't even make it to 2013. I still find it hilarious how joe mad, one the creators of vigil games jumped ship early and left.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

I forgot about Metro and the new South Park game.

Fuck, I like THQ.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2012)

but I heard the suits that ran the company were dicks?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

I know the head stepped down not too long ago. And was replaced by I want to _say_ a Naughty Dawg guy.

All I know is that the bankruptcy is almost single-handedly the Udraw tablets fault.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2012)

iirc Metro and South Park aren't owned by THQ. They'll be fine once they find a new publisher. Now Relic, Volition, Vigil etc are a different story.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I know the head stepped down not too long ago. And was replaced by I want to _say_ a Naughty Dawg guy.
> 
> *All I know is that the bankruptcy is almost single-handedly the Udraw tablets fault*.


 yes, they were in a bad position before that but someone had the idea of releasing the Udraw on the PS3/360. Oh boy that backfired so hard. That shit sold like crazy on the Wii but didn't make up the huge hole that the PS3/360 version did.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

It's sad really. Any normal gamer on the internet could have told them that the Udraw wouldn't sell on the PS3/360.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 19, 2012)

wwe - EA?
vigil - blizzard?
saints row - rockstar/ Activision?

thoughts?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Blizzard won't buy anything it's not their way of doing things. Also, they're partnered with Activision.

And I doubt Rockstar would buy Saints Row, with GTA being such a similar game.

How I see it.
Vigil - Ubisoft
Saints Row - Activision
The Rest to EA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

honestly, I don't know. Companies are going to a bidding war for the IP's correct?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Vigil Games, the THQ-owned studio behind the Darksiders series, is developing a game with the working title "Crawler," details for which went unrevealed in the filing. Vigil's Haydn Dalton said in an interview with Strategy Informer that the continuation of the Darksiders franchise would depend on Darksiders 2 sales. Whether "Crawler" is a codename for the series' next installment remains to be seen.
> 
> Turtle Rock Studios' co-op action title is under the working title "Evolve," which may end up being the final title of the game ? in February, THQ filed a trademark for Evolve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Nobody wants a sequel to Homefront though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't care, our paths never crossed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

*THQ's games, game sales predictions, and game development plans revealed*

*Sales predictions*


*Development budget*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2012)

They fought tooth and nail but you can't avoid the inevitable.

Darksiders 1 was a simple, nice game and Darksiders 2 was pretty damn good. And the games on the horizon were looking good too. Kinda sad to see it go under.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

*THQ Community Message From Jason Rubin*



> Today THQ announced that it has secured an investor, a private equity firm named Clearlake Capital Group, who is interested in purchasing most of what you think makes up THQ: the teams that make the games (Relic, THQ Montreal, Vigil and Volition), THQ?s Intellectual Property (titles, source code, etc.), THQ?s contracts (like the ones with Crytek, South Park Digital Studios, 4A games, Obsidian, and Turtle Rock) and the support staff that are required to help the teams succeed.
> 
> In fact, Clearlake is even providing the company the money it needs to keep working on the products as the process plays itself out. And importantly, when the purchase is complete, Clearlake has committed to invest additional ample capital to let us finish the games we are making and continue making games going forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2012)

Good. Fuck THQ and their Saints Row 3 40 weeks of DLC.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 19, 2012)

Is it bad that the first game I associate with this studio is WCW/NWO Revenge? I guess I'm showing my age here.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2012)

What'll happen to Company of Heroes 2?!


----------



## scerpers (Dec 19, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Is it bad that the first game I associate with this studio is WCW/NWO Revenge? I guess I'm showing my age here.



Not really. Those games were pretty rad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2012)

hardly giving a fuck.. i hope next is Capcom and EA..


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> hardly giving a fuck.. i hope next is Capcom and EA..



EA are dicks but FIFA is a way of life where I come from, it would suck to see it go. Personally even thought I haven't played much capcom games I'm stunned at the treatment they've given some of they're games, like Megaman and DMC, if they sunk I wouldn't shed a tear.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2012)

i am not kidding when i say the FIFA would do much better under Ubisoft or another European dev..


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

I just want Metro: Last Light.

Goddamnit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Rumor: Ubisoft thinking about buying THQ's assets*



> Ubisoft is one of the front-runners in the bid to buy THQ's assets, MCV understands.
> 
> We have been told that the French firm is keen to take over the publisher's brands and studios once THQ works through its current financial problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2012)

Yay, THQ with french DRM up the ass. Lovely.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 21, 2012)

They probably want Desilets back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2012)

so they would run with both AC and Darksiders? interesting


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh God no.

Please no.

No thanks.

We're good.

Ubisoft, stop.

Please.

No.

Don't.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Namely Darksiders, Saints Row, and WH40k


Fuck WH40K, I want my Company of Heroes.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

My friend told me to play Company of Heroes back when it first came out. My computer sucked dick back then and I never got around to playing it.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2012)

One of the greatest RTSs ever.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 22, 2012)

bah, Ubisoft :|


----------



## Mael (Dec 22, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Fuck WH40K, I want my Company of Heroes.



Fuck Company of Heroes, WW2's been done.  I want my Warhammer 40K.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh God not Ubisoft. The three games from Ubisoft I truly liked are FC2, FC3, and Beyond Good and Evil. Nothing else from them moved me or went beyond "it's okay". I'm sorry but Unibisoft are lousy fucks. I don't like EA and Activision either. 

What about 2K? Or Squeenix?

//HbS


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Rayman Origins was great.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 23, 2012)

There was a time I liked Ubi's output, but not this gen. Plus their PC policy is blergh.



Gnome said:


> Rayman Origins was great.



It's been on my wishlist for a while. From what I've seen it looks right up my alley.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2012)

Ubisoft are lousy "let's blame piracy" whores making mostly bad games. Paranoid dumbasses with God complex. 

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, look at that, Turns out Ubisoft will stop using the bullshit DRM on the PC, even apologized about it.

Never knew that since I only bought Rayman Origins from them in the last years and not on the PC.

Anyway, it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, look at that, Turns out Ubisoft will stop using the bullshit DRM on the PC, even apologized about it.


That can't be true. 

//HbS


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 23, 2012)

Mael said:


> Fuck Company of Heroes, WW2's been done.  I want my Warhammer 40K.


Go play with your figures then, boy.


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Go play with your figures then, boy.



Dawn of War came before CoH, sonny Jim. 

CoH needs to thank DoW for being its primary influence.

Thus, DoW > CoH.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Go play with your figures then, boy.


Excuse me, is this sarcastic? Because you're opening a huge can of retarded in your brain if you're going to diss tabletop. Tabletop is why RTS genre exists.

//HbS


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

I doubt it was sincere.

We can hope.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 27, 2012)

Want my Darksiders III ....


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 27, 2012)

THQ apparently owes WWE $45,000,000. 

The money THQ owes WWE is classified as an "Unsecurred Debt" which means WWE won't see 1 dollar of that until all of THQs Seccured Debts are settled first.

Loans qualify as secure debt when there is something, like a piece of property or equipment tied to the debt that defaults into the loaner's name in case the party holding the debt is unable to pay. 

Apparently Vince McMahon is seriously pissed off.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2012)

Not sure if I like the idea of Ubisoft buying THQ's assests but it could be worse I suppose.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 27, 2012)

I bet Vince McMahon likes the idea, Ubisoft has to pay off all of THQs debts to purchase them, and it's the best shot Vince has right now of seeing his $45,000,000.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2013)

*THQ's bankruptcy/sale plan not approved, new trial on Monday [5 Potential Buyers]*



oh wow...


----------



## Reyes (Jan 4, 2013)

Man THQ can't catch a break....damn you U-Draw!!!!!


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2013)

Guess Saints Row was their only money maker. Sucks since Darksiders games are creative and good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

*THQ's franchises may be broken up, sold title-by-title to other publishers
*



> THQ bidder Clearlake Capital Group has agreed to sell franchises belonging to bankrupt publisher THQ on a title-by-title basis to potential buyers, one of which is Electronic Arts, according to a tweet from Distressed Debt Investing.
> 
> Clearlake Capital, the group that sought to purchase THQ's assets shortly after the company declared bankruptcy in December, has agreed to allow potential buyers to purchase rights to titles individually and hold bidding until Jan. 15. According to DDI, Judge Marry F. Walrath said Clearlake's proposed timing is not enough, and today's hearing will focus on the use of cash collateral, cash collected from the liquidated assets. DDI added via Twitter that these proposals were just that — proposals from Clearlake — and that nothing is "in stone yet."
> 
> ...







> Parties have come to agreement: THQI auction now on Jan 22nd. The auction will allow for piecemeal ("title by title") sales of THQ assets



Confirmed bidders so far are EA, Warner, and presumably Clearlake.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2013)

> Parties have come to agreement: THQI auction now on Jan 22nd. The auction will allow for piecemeal ("title by title") sales of THQ assets


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

DIS IS TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-NSE.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Man EA is in there fuck.. I have a feeling that they are going to get the best series lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh my God, I hope to fucking God Warner Brothers outbids EA in everything they want, they are by far the lesser evil of the bunch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

You prefer Warner Bros to Ubisoft?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep, rather Warner.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know wtf is Nintendo & M$ waiting for.. They should be all over this.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 7, 2013)

Nintendo don't buy devs, and they probably wouldn't consider most of THQ's IPs to be a good fit for them.

Microsoft is probably the same. They might poach individuals, but they're unlikely to buy up entire dev teams or IPs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

> After adjourning its first hearing today, THQ reconvened at 3:00PM and announced that a compromised was made among various parties. A form of order has yet to be presented but the general takeaways:
> 
> *Bids are due 9am January 22nd
> Auction will be held 3pm on January 22nd
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

They could just fucking say what the hell is THQ is showing in this yard sale.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2013)

Every single franchise EA picks up will lose luster.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 9, 2013)

*Looks at Relic and Volition*

Anyone but EActivision, Anyone but EActivision, Anyone but EActivsion...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2013)

> THQ: Both Warner Brothers and Double Fine productions have asked for bankruptcy filings in the THQ case



interesting


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2013)

And that means?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2013)

They are interested in buying presumably.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2013)

Double fine?

Wow.

Now that's actually unexpected.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 10, 2013)

Warner being the new home of 40k and darksiders?

Death/War and Gabriel Angelos/Titus in Mk10 anyone?


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2013)

Double Fine possibly taking over a franchise or two from THQ?  Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2013)

THQ published Costume Quest and Stacking. If they own those games, then maybe DD is trying to get their IPs back? Otherwise I doubt they have the funds to buy other franchises. But just imagine Saints Row under DD, lol.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 11, 2013)

Anything is better than EA or Activision.
Wait this mean there will real superhero costumes for Saint's Row?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> THQ published Costume Quest and Stacking. If they own those games, then maybe DD is trying to get their IPs back? Otherwise I doubt they have the funds to buy other franchises. But just imagine Saints Row under DD, lol.



Oh, that would explain it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2013)

so, the auction's today, right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so, the auction's today, right?



Yes. I am waiting for any update...


----------



## Mael (Jan 22, 2013)

Please be gentle with 40K...please?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2013)

It begins.

I wait with abated breath.


----------



## Mael (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe 2K/Yager can get 40K...insert some real grimdark.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 22, 2013)

2K would be cool.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2013)

And put some MP in it?


----------



## Mael (Jan 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> And put some MP in it?



Space Marine had MP in it and it was kinda kewl.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 22, 2013)

any news, or something related yet?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2013)

Mael said:


> Space Marine had MP in it and it was kinda kewl.



oh, I don't play 40K 

in b4 'heresy'


----------



## Wesley (Jan 22, 2013)

Godspeed, THQ.


----------



## Mael (Jan 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> oh, I don't play 40K
> 
> in b4 'heresy'



Faggotry.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> oh, I don't play 40K
> 
> in b4 'heresy'


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> And put some MP in it?


I think all WH40k games have great or at least good multiplayer, sans balance in original DoW. I spent three-digit number of hours in Last Stand and Skirmish, and a close amount in Space Marine.

//HbS


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 22, 2013)

well space marine multiplayer on PC its quite dead


----------



## Mael (Jan 22, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I think all WH40k games have great or at least good multiplayer, sans balance in original DoW. I spent three-digit number of hours in Last Stand and Skirmish, and a close amount in Space Marine.
> 
> //HbS



Dawn of War will forever be what put 40K on the gaming map.  I'm willing to accept the imbalances for yes as you put it the Last Stand mod. 



DeathScream said:


> well space marine multiplayer on PC its quite dead



No surprise.  It was out for well over a year and nowhere did it come close to CoD's level of multiplayer popularity.  It's also not RTS like Dawn of War.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone but EActivision, Anyone but EActivision, Anyone but EActivision.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

okay, rumors so far

Relic -> Sega
Volition -> Koch Media
South Park -> Ubisoft

edit: other

German website reports that:
a) Sega buys Relic and Company of Heroes: 26 Mio. $
b) Koch Media buys Evolve: 5,2 Mio. $
c) Crytek buys Homefront: 500.000 $

Volition, Vigil, Metro: Last Light and some Warhammer 40k Licences not sold yet.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 23, 2013)

Sega 

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

looks like they want to beast the RTS genre with Total War and CoH. Sega have been pretty good in the pc market iirc


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 23, 2013)

But not for consumers. Sega Japan was on an illegal copyright spree recently o Youtube. I can't make any videos of games by Sega, because I am afraid of a false copyright claim, a lawsuit, etc. They've already illegally shut down many channels, and Youtube doesn't protest to avoid a long court session.

//HbS


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 23, 2013)

someone needs to buy 40k and Darksiders


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> someone needs to buy 40k and Darksiders





I think basically with Sega buying Relic, Sega is now taking Warhammer 40K.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

> @THQ auction is over. Clearlake is out. Assets broken up to individual bidders.



now for the updates


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm still hoping Sega kept its hold on Relic.  I read a very frightening rumor of some Relic employee packing up for Activision.  Get the fuck away from my 40K, Activision.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Apprently South Park Studios is trying to stop THQ from selling the rights to South Park Stick of Truth.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

Mael said:


> I'm still hoping Sega kept its hold on Relic.  I read a very frightening rumor of some Relic employee packing up for Activision.  Get the fuck away from my 40K, Activision.



I don't think that was a rumor. The studio head joined Activision this January, apparently.


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> I don't think that was a rumor. The studio head joined Activision this January, apparently.



Ooooooh...ok I was worried.  I thought Relic as a whole was possibly going to Activision.  Phew.  DoW is safe.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

> Judge to finalize everything by 4pm. Bittersweet day for @THQ fans and alumni alike.



not sure which timezone. EST? So in 2 hours?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

So, Relic to Sega seems to be confirmed

other




lol D?selit got back to the place he left not too long ago


edit:


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank God.  Relic is in safe hands.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

So we have;

- Ubisoft acquires South Park: Stick of Truth and THQ Montreal
- Take2 acquires Turtle Rock's project
- Sega acquires Relic
- Koch Media acquires Volition
- No one wants Vigil

??


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

looks like Koch Media gets Metro's publishing rights too

and looks like Vigil are done for


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

> To All THQ Employees:
> 
> We now have the answers we've been seeking through our financial restructuring and
> Chapter 11 case. While much will be written, here are the facts of the bids and auction
> ...


 oh wow.... damn


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

It sucks unfortunately...comes with the territory when you invest in crap games like Homefront though.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

^ don't forget uDraw

RIP THQ

really surprised Saints Row didn't end up at EA, Acti or Ubi, but no that I mind


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> ^ don't forget uDraw
> 
> RIP THQ
> 
> really surprised Saints Row didn't end up at EA, Acti or Ubi, but no that I mind



I'll pretend I didn't read that about uDraw.

I'm just excited of what they'll do for 40K.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

don't they need the 40k license for that? There's nothing about that in that letter, or does it belong to Relic?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 23, 2013)

uDraw cost THQ the most. Homefront was fine. I don't know why people disliked it so much. Multiplayer was fun. Capaign, short, but fun as well. Not a 60$ title, but not an indie-level price either.

//HbS


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> don't they need the 40k license for that? There's nothing about that in that letter, or does it belong to Relic?



It belongs to Relic.  But in reality, it's all Games Workshop and I'm sure GW will be more than willing to allow Sega in on it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

lol maybe Sega will have Relic and CA team up

Total War:Hammer 40k - Company of Heretics :ho

the ultimate RTS experience


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

Warhammer games published by SEGA?

Are they monopolizing the RTS PC market aside from Blizzard? Is Sonic going to destroy Heretics?

IS THIS REAL LIFE?


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol maybe Sega will have Relic and CA team up
> 
> Total War:Hammer 40k - Company of Heretics :ho
> 
> the ultimate RTS experience



This sounds...appealing. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Warhammer games published by SEGA?
> 
> Are they monopolizing the RTS PC market aside from Blizzard? Is Sonic going to destroy Heretics?
> 
> IS THIS REAL LIFE?



Sonic's washed up...and just in time for 40K to be their new thing.

I mean EA made Command and Conquer worthless and we'll never hear from them again thank God.  I don't blame Sega for trying to incorporate their Total War successes with the win of Warhammer 40K.  Relic holds on to it as well so that means we'll still get the stories and star power we got before.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2013)

DAMN YOU UDRAW


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 23, 2013)

Volition went to Deep Silver? You fucking kidding me?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 23, 2013)

GOD NO PLEASE NO

edit: don't scare me. KM is the publisher. Worst case, they'd be working alongside. Not FOR Deep Silver.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

So EA got shit?

Today was a good day.

Except for Vigil, I think.


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sorta looking forward to Sega taking a crack at Warhammer 40K.  THQ did a good job but now I'd like to see how Relic works with Sega and maybe they'll keep GW from interfering where it doesn't belong.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 23, 2013)

Does this mean that the Darksiders IP is dead?


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2013)

Vigil must feel like the redheaded stepchild of THQ.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 23, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Does this mean that the Darksiders IP is dead?


Until someone says they want to resurrect a game franchise that had two games that did not sell well then died, yup. What a shitty end to a great developer.


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Until someone says they want to resurrect a game franchise that had two games that did not sell well then died, yup. What a shitty end to a great developer.



Worry not guys.  Remember the Spec Ops gaming franchise was dead for a decade then Yager and 2K picked it up for great justice.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

THQ auction results: 26M for Relic (Sega), 2.5M for Montreal (Ubisoft), 11M for Evolve (Take-Two), 22.3M for Volition (Koch Media), 500k Homefront (Crytek), 5.8M for Metro (Koch Media), South Park for 3.2M (Ubisoft)

Relic went for more than Volition. Weird.


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

Because Relic is better.  They're responsible for Company of Heroes, Dawn of War, Space Marine, Homeworld and Homeworld 2.  Volition only has Saints Row. 

Red Faction doesn't count...screw those guys.  x 2


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

I thought Saints Row would be more tempting. I seriously imagined EA, Acti and Ubi duking it out for it 

lol, some people are already confusing Koch Media with some Koch brothers from the US (I have no idea who they are)


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 23, 2013)

So is Volition in good hands?


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

Koch tried Warhammer Mark of Chaos.

Went absolutely nowhere.

Relic is > by default.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2013)

from kotaku



> Relic Entertainment
> 
> Makers of Company of Heroes
> Winning bidder: Sega, $26.6 million.
> ...


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 23, 2013)

lol, Bethesda buying Relic along with 40k titles


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> lol, Bethesda buying Relic along with 40k titles



Wait what?  Is this in written evidence or are you lulzing?


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 23, 2013)

Mael said:


> Wait what?  Is this in written evidence or are you lulzing?



Relic Entertainment

Makers of Company of Heroes
Winning bidder: Sega, $26.6 million.
*Backup: Zenimax Media, $26.3 million.*

what if they buyed?, maybe we'll see a 40k open world title, like a space marine sequel


----------



## Mael (Jan 23, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> Relic Entertainment
> 
> Makers of Company of Heroes
> Winning bidder: Sega, $26.6 million.
> ...



Oh I had no idea who the hell Zenimax was.

Hmmm...guess each one could've brought an advantage to the table.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 23, 2013)

Homefront blew them up.

So what will be of Relic now then? Who is going to keep it?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 23, 2013)

*?*


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

Platinum and Vigil...That could work. 

Also, kind of weird Deep Silver now publishes both SR and Metro. Only game of note they have published was Dead Island.

But I suppose they can ride those franchises to earn a spot amongst the publisher leagues though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2013)

Wait. So is Deep Silver a developer studio under Koch Media or is Deep Silver Koch Media themselves?

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2013)

They're a publishing label (for games) under Koch Media. KM has other stuff going on too with movies, software etc.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh okay. As long as they don't meddle with development, it'll be fine.

//HbS


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 24, 2013)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> *?*



So platinum is either just going to hire some of the employees of vigil or try to continue Darksiders IP.
Judging buy the cost of the 1&2, I doubt Platinum have enough money to continue Darksiders


----------



## Reyes (Jan 24, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> So platinum is either just going to hire some of the employees of vigil or try to continue Darksiders IP.
> Judging buy the cost of the 1&2, I doubt Platinum have enough money to continue Darksiders



How much did it cost to make?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2013)

South Park Stick of Truth appears to be the biggest casualty here. The creators of South Park are insisting that the Rights are theirs and want to find a new Publisher for the game, while THQ is insisting the rights are theirs to sell.

If the game gets tied up in the courts it'll miss the release window at March and the game might not ever see the light of day.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 24, 2013)

The fact Koch media take the Metro franchise doesn't surprise me a lot. The developers are located in Eastern Europe and Koch Media is German. For the Saint Row license, it would be interesting to see if they have an impact on the development.
I'm disappointed Ubisoft didn't put enough money to take Saint Row.

Crytek who take the Homefront license. It's natural since they were in charge of the sequel for THQ.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 24, 2013)

Wonder if EA will publish Homefront 2 now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2013)

best thing that could ever happen for Darksiders


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Platinum Games most likely does not has the money to buy Vigil since they can't even fund a single game by themselves but since apparently no one in the fucking game industry wants them, maybe they'll actually get it.

As long as they stay the fuck away from the story, I'd welcome them. The 3rd Horseman is who? The one who carries firearms? Sign me up for Darksiders 3 - Vanquish edition.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2013)

I doubt that tweet from Inaba was serious. As in a plan to buy Vigil and its IP. It was probably something like "if only we could buy it". Do they have the money to own another studio and fund it? They could hire a couple of devs though. Some of the devs already have potential offers.



Platinum games



Sony Santa Monica



IW and Ubisoft

now what will happen to Darksiders? I guess Darksiders is a legacy IP of THQ, so it will be on auction later this month, someone might buy it. But Vigil is probably done for. Who knows.

anyway, from the Lead Combat Designer



> My name is Ben Cureton, and I was the Lead Combat Designer at Vigil Games. I'm sitting at my desk among... what appears to be a warzone. The walls look bare. It's quiet.
> 
> The seats are empty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Platinum Games most likely does not has the money to buy Vigil since they can't even fund a single game by themselves but since apparently no one in the fucking game industry wants them, maybe they'll actually get it.
> 
> *As long as they stay the fuck away from the story*, I'd welcome them. The 3rd Horseman is who? The one who carries firearms? Sign me up for Darksiders 3 - Vanquish edition.



agree with bolded.. Platinum Games are weak story-wise anyways..


----------



## Mael (Jan 24, 2013)

Can't say I'll cry if Darksiders goes under.  They were all right with two out there.

I just cares 'bout mah Fortykays.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2013)

> *What happens to THQ's back catalog – especially for franchises that THQ once owned, but weren't sold off?  What happens to properties like Darksiders and Red Faction?*
> There will be a separate process to sell off the back catalog and IP. That process will take place in the coming weeks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Shit, no one bought Red Faction?

Meh, can't account for taste.


----------



## Mael (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, no one bought Red Faction?
> 
> Meh, can't account for taste.



Red Faction sucks.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2013)

No one bought it, because it wasn't up for auction. Only in-development titles were.

Now the legacy IPs will be sold. Red Faction, DS, Homeworld, Titan Quest etc


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Red Faction sucks.



^ (use bro), I'll shank you.



αshɘs said:


> No one bought it, because it wasn't up for auction. Only in-development titles were.
> 
> Now the legacy IPs will be sold. Red Faction, DS, Homeworld, Titan Quest etc



God, I hope Red Faction, Homeworld and Titan Quest find a good home.


----------



## Mael (Jan 24, 2013)

Seriously, Red Faction Armageddon was shit.

The last good one was the one where you were a Demoman basically.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, no one bought Red Faction?
> 
> Meh, can't account for taste.



Didn't Koch media purchase Volition? That wouldd give them publishing rights to the Saint's Row franchise and Red Faction.

And Red Faction Guerrilla was the shit.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Red Faction sucks.





Mael said:


> Seriously, Red Faction Armageddon was shit.
> 
> The last good one was the one where you were a Demoman basically.


I know who you are, so I will find you and I will kill you.  Armageddon was one of my top games of 2011. It didn't have weak points, really.

Anyway. 
1998 	Descent: FreeSpace – The Great War
1999 	FreeSpace 2 
2001 	Summoner 
2001 	Red Faction 
2002 	Summoner 2
2002 	Red Faction II 
2005 	The Punisher 
2006 	Saints Row 	
2008 	Saints Row 2
2009 	Red Faction: Guerrilla 
2011 	Red Faction: Armageddon 
2011 	Saints Row: The Third 

This is what Volition has made over the years. You can add Descent series, since these people worked on it as well. There is not a single bad game here, except for Summoners and The Punisher I don't know anything about, so can't speak.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Seriously, Red Faction Armageddon was shit.
> 
> The last good one was the one where you were a Demoman basically.



You mean the one made immediately before Armageddon?

I agree that Armageddon wasn't stellar but it was the black sheep of the series, every other game was pretty good.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 24, 2013)

Did sega really buy assets?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2013)

I can see Sega and KM buying those other IPs Relic and Volition made. Would make sense.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Did sega really buy assets?



Fucker is slowly becoming the publishing magnate of the PC RTS market.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2013)

Which is problematic for RTS fans, since Sega Japan sues and flags people for copyright infringement for as much as mentioning their games in a v-log without any audiovisual content from said game being included.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2013)

I hear that's only Sega Japan and only regarding certain titles. Their western division is supposed to be alright.


----------



## Mael (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You mean the one made immediately before Armageddon?
> 
> I agree that Armageddon wasn't stellar but it was the black sheep of the series, every other game was pretty good.



No I meant that one that had you as one of six super soldiers and you're partnered with a pretty biracial girl to take on the other four who had you overthrow a despot and turned on you.



Canute87 said:


> Did sega really buy assets?



As ashes pointed out, it's the American side of Sega that made the purchase and will likely be in coordination with Creative Assembly for Relic's sake.  No friggin' way Japan will touch my beloved 40K.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> As ashes pointed out, it's the American side of Sega that made the purchase and will likely be in coordination with Creative Assembly for Relic's sake.  No friggin' way Japan will touch my beloved 40K.



Whats the worst they could do? Add the God Emperor of Man as a DLC character for that Sonic Cart Racing Game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Whats the worst they could do? Add the God Emperor of Man as a DLC character for that Sonic Cart Racing Game?



That would be fucking awesome, actually.

And it's a Sega racing game, not Sonic specifically.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2013)

I can see it now, looking almost dead in his throne that's been converted into a racing go kart... that also transforms into a plane... and a boat...

Actually the more I picture it the more awesome it sounds. Do it Sega!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 24, 2013)

*Blam* HERESY!

Homeworld 2 was awful.  It didn't need to be, but it was.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 24, 2013)

well in 10 or 15 days Atari is going to the same pit too, i hope at least Activison buy Battlezone

The world needs a Battlezone 1: The Red Odyseey Remake or BZ3


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 24, 2013)

You wanna see how bad the Punisher is? Just watch this: I think they try to look at the flaws but its still funny.

obscure ones


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *Blam* HERESY!
> 
> Homeworld 2 was awful.  It didn't need to be, but it was.


WHAT!

I mean, I know the campaign was all over the place, but that's pretty much what was happening with in the campaign. Losing control over you hyperdrive, etc? That kind of stuff?

//HbS


----------



## butcher50 (Jan 24, 2013)

hehe i remember them for Punisher 2005.

one of my old favorites.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 24, 2013)

TBFLP is sooo good.  I love Pat.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 25, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> WHAT!
> 
> I mean, I know the campaign was all over the place, but that's pretty much what was happening with in the campaign. Losing control over you hyperdrive, etc? That kind of stuff?
> 
> //HbS



...Okay, maybe awful is too strong a word.  They really half-assed it though.  The game could have been great, but they rushed it, allowed many terrible bugs to afflict it and the campaign...really just fell short of the first game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't notice any of that, to be honest. The only annoying thing was not being able to build up after you finished the mission, and how they distributed enemy units depending on your fleet at the start of the mission.

//HbS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2013)

Platinum+Nintendo? Can they save Vigil?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2013)

Vigil are done. The DS IP can be bought though, while the Vigil ex-employees find jobs elsewhere


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2013)

News for Vigil fans. Crytek just opened a new studio in Austin and supposedly hired the core team of Vigil




with this and the recently opened Istanbul studio Crytek have overall 9 studios. With Yerli saying that their games only make even, how in the world do they have this money? Some investor(s) in the background? Is engine licensing really that lucrative?

now about Darksiders and Red Faction etc, they haven't been auctioned yet


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 28, 2013)

Licensing top-quality engines and support is shit-ton of cash, actually.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Crytek general manager... Nick Button-Brown (wut?)... made mention of Homefront 2 in light of becoming owners of the IP.



> Originally pegged for a 2015 release, Homefront 2′s launch window may slip due to the THQ sale, but Button-Brown assured us that the game’s development will not be affected in any other way.
> 
> “Crytek’s focus is fairly similar to THQ’s -namely to make the best game possible,” he explained, “so this will not have too much impact on the development itself. However, we might change the release date that we haven’t announced, and move this to another release date we won’t announce yet either.”
> 
> ...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2013)

there's also this about their new studio in Austin and what they plan with them and them not planning to get Darksiders



> Crysis developer Crytek has long had plans to open a U.S. branch, but the opportunity to do that never really presented itself in an appealing way. That is, until Vigil Games' talent was up for grabs in Austin.
> 
> Vigil Games was one THQ studio that was up for auction following the publisher's collapse, but despite building a fanbase with the Darksiders franchise, no one tried to buy the Austin studio.
> 
> ...







Hunted by sister said:


> Licensing top-quality engines and support is shit-ton of cash, actually.
> 
> //HbS



I also read something about them having military contracts. Do they license their engine to them too or what?


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

So Darksiders is still dead in the water?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, it all depends now on the next auction and if anyone's willing to buy it.


----------



## Mael (Jan 29, 2013)

Might have to kiss Darksiders goodbye, gents.  I frankly didn't care for it too much.  Seemed like Judeo-Christian God of War to me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Darksiders always seemed like something that had potential but never really grew into it. Admittedly I didn't play the second one but I guess with how things went, couldn't have been too extraordinary.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 30, 2013)

It was much better than it's sales. Despite initial PC port problems, it's still one of my favourite games of 2012.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> Darksiders always seemed like something that had potential but never really grew into it. Admittedly I didn't play the second one but I guess with how things went, couldn't have been too extraordinary.



Do yourself a favor and play the second. It's an improvement in literally every aspect of the first, especially the combat which is leagues above the first and which I'd actually consider a valid contestant against other fast paced action games. Darksiders 2 was really a much better Zelda game than Skyward Sword could ever be.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 22, 2013)

Necroing this thread with some new information.

Today marked the final sell off of THQ's remaining IPs. In total the sell off raised $6.55 million, with the majority of the IPs, including Darksiders and Red Faction, going to Nordic games.

The only exceptions were the Homeworld IP, which went to Gearbox Software, and the Drawn to Life IP, which went to 505 Games.

The link below has a full list of IPs that were sold.



You may now officially begin mourning for these dead series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2013)

Gearbox

Gearbox

Gearbox

*Gearbox*


----------



## Reyes (Apr 22, 2013)

Who's Nordic games?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 22, 2013)

Gearbox of all things. God damn it. Why not SEGA? 


Jaime Reyes said:


> Who's Nordic games?


Nordic Games is JoWooD, I believe. They are responsible for publishing titles like Alan Wake, Gothic 2 through 4, SpellForce 1 and 2, bad Painkiller sequels, Torchlight, and a bunch of titles I have never heard of.


//HbS


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 22, 2013)

Darksiders is fucked then. WELP.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Gearbox of all things. God damn it. Why not SEGA?
> 
> Nordic Games is JoWooD, I believe. They are responsible for publishing titles like Alan Wake, Gothic 2 through 4, SpellForce 1 and 2, bad Painkiller sequels, Torchlight, and a bunch of titles I have never heard of.
> 
> ...



Huh, Microsoft published Alan Wake. Or did they publish it in some backwater hole country?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2013)

so relic still has the 40k franchise right?


----------



## Soranushi (Apr 22, 2013)

Well this sucks for Darksiders~ 

I guess the only hope is if Nordic decides its worth the money to continue the series and whether or not they can find a good developer to make the games.......maybe they'll partner up with Crytek USA since they did hire most of Vigils staff back in January....


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 22, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Necroing this thread with some new information.
> 
> Today marked the final sell off of THQ's remaining IPs. In total the sell off raised $6.55 million, with the majority of the IPs, including Darksiders and Red Faction, going to Nordic games.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2013)

Hate to say it fellas, but I care a lot more for the Warhams 40K series than Darksiders, so I can't mourn that much.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 22, 2013)

I didn't find either of the Darksiders games very fun. :/


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2013)

Because they weren't, really. There were a few things right about them but lacked a "full package."


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2013)

Krory said:


> Because they weren't, really. There were a few things right about them but lacked a "full package."



This. Would not pay full price for either, if $60, but they were alright.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh, Microsoft published Alan Wake. Or did they publish it in some backwater hole country?


Nordic published the PC version in Australia (lol)

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 23, 2013)

Gearbox handling Homeworld...

Yeah, this is gonna be good.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 23, 2013)

Crytek USA could probably make a spiritual successor to Darksiders.


----------



## Mael (Apr 23, 2013)

If they'll even bother.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 23, 2013)

How do you make a spiritual successor to Darksiders?

Darksiders, entertaining as it was, is the most derivative game I have ever seen. Nothing it does is the least bit original.

And really guys, I don't know if there's much to mourn as far as the franchise goes. They started off with War and Death, and considering they have butchered Famine and Pestilence into...what was it...Strife and Fury? Yeah...I don't see how any sequel to Darksiders could have gone well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> How do you make a spiritual successor to Darksiders?
> 
> Darksiders, entertaining as it was, is the most derivative game I have ever seen. Nothing it does is the least bit original.
> 
> And really guys, I don't know if there's much to mourn as far as the franchise goes. They started off with War and Death, and considering they have butchered Famine and Pestilence into...what was it...Strife and Fury? Yeah...I don't see how any sequel to Darksiders could have gone well.



Well, the franchise was growing in both scope, quality and in fanbase. Derivative or not, I wanted to see their take on the remaining horsemen, especially if Strife's game was going to be a TPS.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> How do you make a spiritual successor to Darksiders?
> 
> Darksiders, entertaining as it was, is the most derivative game I have ever seen. Nothing it does is the least bit original.
> 
> And really guys, I don't know if there's much to mourn as far as the franchise goes. They started off with War and Death, and considering they have *butchered Famine and Pestilence into...what was it...Strife and Fury?* Yeah...I don't see how any sequel to Darksiders could have gone well.



Considering how popular Tomb Raider is, being derivative isn't an issue with most gamers. 

The name changes were made, simply to be different from the bible.

As for sequels, they could continue with more prequels explaining the other horseman's stories before War called them or continue off from the first game.
Considering how both War & Death play completely different from each other, the gameplay options for Strife & Fury have large ranges.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 23, 2013)

Nordic games made a thread on their forums asking what do to next and couple pf ex-Vigil devs chimed in.

Link removed

lol, they purchased an IP without any concrete plans?

and Gearbox getting Homeworld is so weird. But at least the games will get digital releases.


----------



## Mael (Apr 23, 2013)

Again, Darksiders is just...ok for me.  It was basically God of War tacking on a different mythos and story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 23, 2013)

Mael said:


> Again, Darksiders is just...ok for me.  It was basically Legend of Zelda tacking on a different mythos and story.



That's more like it.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 23, 2013)

So Noric would rather outsource Darksiders to proven developer, than to make the game themselves. Make sense but they better choose wisely of the developer


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 24, 2013)

GEARBOX gets homeworld?!  	




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXRJBK8oJSA[/YOUTUBE]

Everythings gone... Kharak is burning...


----------

